# L3000DT engine oil overfilling



## texczech (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a L3000dt that is overfilling the engine crankcase. It does not smell like any diesel or seem to be thinned out. I am assuming that the hydraulic pump is the culprit. I also read where replacing the pump is preferred to just putting a seal in it because of inter wear on the pump. Does this pump leak by sitting or by using the tractor? Any info or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

